# Need help with a tricky lighting venue (wedding!)



## RadioGoddess (Nov 11, 2014)

Hello, fellow shutterbugs!
I am shooting a wedding this Saturday as a favor to my cousin, and I just discovered that it will be in a round glass building that is about 4 stories tall. Since the wedding is at 5pm EST, it will be DARK!
I am just looking for any tips anyone might have to help me get this right! I'm trying not to panic........
Thanks, and I appreciate in advance any and all assistance !

RG


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 11, 2014)

what equipment do you have?
What is the lighting in the church?


----------



## RadioGoddess (Nov 11, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> what equipment do you have?
> What is the lighting in the church?


Thank you for your reply!

I have a Nikon D300 and an SB300 flash.  No church.  The service will be in a round glass building that is about 4 stories tall.  I am very worried about having a nasty flash in every photo! 

Thanks again!
RG


----------



## D-B-J (Nov 11, 2014)

Given your equipment, I might be a bit worried.  Your best bet is to get the flash off camera... do you have the ability to do that?


----------



## tirediron (Nov 11, 2014)

Definitely going to be a challenge.  The SB300 is really inadequate to the task; is renting a more appropriate speedlight an option?  As mentioned, getting the flash off the camera is ideal, but if that's not an option, than keep close to your subjects, putting as much separation between them and the background as possible, and use minimum flash power.  Also look for 'blockers' plants, other people, etc so that you're not shooting directly onto glass!


----------



## RadioGoddess (Nov 11, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> Given your equipment, I might be a bit worried.  Your best bet is to get the flash off camera... do you have the ability to do that?


I have a frame - but that's it.   I will discuss it with them at the rehearsal --- if the wedding were earlier (daylight) it wouldn't be an issue.  I'm also hoping for heavy duty lights outside that might help mitigate the box I'll be in!

Thanks for your assistance !  I really appreciate it!

RG


----------



## RadioGoddess (Nov 11, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Definitely going to be a challenge.  The SB300 is really inadequate to the task; is renting a more appropriate speedlight an option?  As mentioned, getting the flash off the camera is ideal, but if that's not an option, than keep close to your subjects, putting as much separation between them and the background as possible, and use minimum flash power.  Also look for 'blockers' plants, other people, etc so that you're not shooting directly onto glass!



Thanks !  I don't know that I can rent the equipment in the time I have, but I will def. be looking into it tomorrow. 
The bride and groom are artists and will understand the issue -- hopefully the venue coordinator can help, too. 
Thanks for your help!!!!
RG


----------



## RadioGoddess (Nov 12, 2014)

RadioGoddess said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely going to be a challenge.  The SB300 is really inadequate to the task; is renting a more appropriate speedlight an option?  As mentioned, getting the flash off the camera is ideal, but if that's not an option, than keep close to your subjects, putting as much separation between them and the background as possible, and use minimum flash power.  Also look for 'blockers' plants, other people, etc so that you're not shooting directly onto glass!
> ...




One last question, and thanks again for sharing your knowledge with me -

Keep the polarizing filters on or take them off ?

I have decided to voice my concerns, ask for a separate venue for taking after ceremony shots and I'll let the bride, groom and venue manager decide --

Thanks everyone!
Lisa


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 12, 2014)

No filter because that cuts down light. (unless there is tremendous glare)

If this is an unworkable venue, don't do it.
Once you start shooting, there will be expectations and the expectations will always be higher than you think.
Part of being a working photographer is knowing the limits of what you and your equipment can do and then managing the expectations of the client.
D300, weak flash, probably slow lens is totally inadequate for any dark situation.


----------



## Designer (Nov 12, 2014)

RadioGoddess said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > what equipment do you have?
> ...



Get that flash (or better yet multiple flashes) OFF the camera!  Put the flashes on light stands (pre-aimed at the people) and try not to shoot directly into the flash reflectors.  

I'd rent about 5 or 6 studio flashes and stands, some softboxes, and radio remote triggers for them all.  Set everything up before the ceremony (including the power levels), and then bang away!


----------



## Kawaracer (Nov 12, 2014)

What about flashing straight up ir even in a slight angle backwarts. I once shot at a art gallery where erverything was behind glass, the angle te avoid the reflections will be crussial


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 12, 2014)

You just found out that you'll be photographing in a 4 story glass building?? This 'doing a favor for ___' (cousin, friend of a friend) seems to not usually be the best idea instead of referring them to a pro who has the equipment and knowhow to do this.

I would suggest you get over there before Saturday at the appropriate time of day and take some test shots if the venue could let you stop in and do that. If not go early I guess and do some daytime test shots to at least see what glare/reflections you might be getting, and as they're getting ready to start the ceremony and it's starting to get dark do a quick test shot to get set/adjust settings.

With that much light coming in starting out you might be able to use the existing light maybe? Once it's getting dark I don't know what the existing light indoors will be like but think about which way you're facing and the backgrounds to get the ceremony and hopefully minimal glare/reflection if you intend to use a flash. You might need to keep checking and adjusting as the sun goes down and indoor light becomes what you're using. I've found doing events where they raise and lower lights or have spotlights (or a TV crew's lights) that I've had to change and adjust fairly quickly.


----------



## MOREGONE (Nov 12, 2014)

Can you share the name of the venue? It would be interesting to research and see if there are any photos online to help with advice.Hopefully they have adequate lighting, considering it is not a church it may have decent lighting to begin with.


----------



## RadioGoddess (Nov 12, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> No filter because that cuts down light. (unless there is tremendous glare)
> 
> If this is an unworkable venue, don't do it.
> Once you start shooting, there will be expectations and the expectations will always be higher than you think.
> ...



Thanks again!!
Its not an option - its a family member, and I'm doing it for free.  I've just warned them about my concerns and we will meet at the venue the afternoon before.  I'm hoping we can leave the glass room and go somewhere else at least for the group shots after the ceremony --- I'm shooting in the raw so they can have max edit capabilities.

I'll let you know how it all turns out!  Thanks again-
RG


----------



## RadioGoddess (Nov 12, 2014)

MOREGONE said:


> Can you share the name of the venue? It would be interesting to research and see if there are any photos online to help with advice.Hopefully they have adequate lighting, considering it is not a church it may have decent lighting to begin with.




Sure!  Its the Half Moone Cruise Terminal and Event Center (I think I have that right) - its in Norfolk, VA.


----------



## RadioGoddess (Nov 12, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> You just found out that you'll be photographing in a 4 story glass building?? This 'doing a favor for ___' (cousin, friend of a friend) seems to not usually be the best idea instead of referring them to a pro who has the equipment and knowhow to do this.
> 
> I would suggest you get over there before Saturday at the appropriate time of day and take some test shots if the venue could let you stop in and do that. If not go early I guess and do some daytime test shots to at least see what glare/reflections you might be getting, and as they're getting ready to start the ceremony and it's starting to get dark do a quick test shot to get set/adjust settings.
> 
> With that much light coming in starting out you might be able to use the existing light maybe? Once it's getting dark I don't know what the existing light indoors will be like but think about which way you're facing and the backgrounds to get the ceremony and hopefully minimal glare/reflection if you intend to use a flash. You might need to keep checking and adjusting as the sun goes down and indoor light becomes what you're using. I've found doing events where they raise and lower lights or have spotlights (or a TV crew's lights) that I've had to change and adjust fairly quickly.



Oh yeah -- its my cousin -- (this happened to me once before 20 years ago when my OTHER cousin was getting married - it started out that they were getting married in my aunt/uncles' back yard -- it ended up a full Catholic mass in a church in the round.  OY VEY!  That worked out okay)

I will be there Friday an hour earlier and will stay till 5:30 if they'll let me - the service is at 5 Saturday.

Thank you !


----------



## RadioGoddess (Nov 12, 2014)

Kawaracer said:


> What about flashing straight up ir even in a slight angle backwarts. I once shot at a art gallery where erverything was behind glass, the angle te avoid the reflections will be crussial




Thanks!  I'll play with that on Friday !!


----------



## RadioGoddess (Nov 12, 2014)

Designer said:


> RadioGoddess said:
> 
> 
> > The_Traveler said:
> ...




I will do my best, but to be brutally honest, that is above my knowledge level.  If we can get out of the glass box for the after pics I'll be much happier......the focus is the people anyway, not the backdrop for those shots...............


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 12, 2014)

pretty neat looking place ==> nauticus-events

==> SB Ballard Construction Company


----------



## RadioGoddess (Nov 12, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> pretty neat looking place ==> nauticus-events
> 
> ==> SB Ballard Construction Company


It is!  I just wish the wedding were at 3 pm. Or May. Oh well!  I'll just have to deal with it!!!!
Thanks!


----------



## MOREGONE (Nov 12, 2014)

RadioGoddess said:


> Sure!  Its the Half Moone Cruise Terminal and Event Center (I think I have that right) - its in Norfolk, VA.



Thanks!

Yeah, looks like you are going to really want some off camera flash. Check it out, this photographer posted a shot with 2 flashes going off in the image so you can get a feel for what the results are.

Tidewater and Tulle | A Hampton Roads Virginia Wedding Inspiration Blog: Norfolk Nautical Inspired Wedding by Leigh Skaggs Photography

 Beautiful venue can't imagine it being cheap. Maybe the cousin can kick you some $ for a pair of lights and triggers to rent or purchase. Even one yongnuo 560 off camera set to slave would set you back ~$70 assuming you have a stand and be infinitely helpful. The SB300 just isn't up for the task IMO.

With the SB300 you have 2 options, try to bounce or directly at them. Trying to bounce will be really tough with such high ceilings. You're going to eat those 2 batteries continually that flash takes and I cannot say confidently it will give the desired results. Shooting straight at them will be okay but I am not sure if you have the ISO range with the D300 to get the ambient light and sharp shot and a lit subject.

Post back with some shots after the wedding!


----------



## RadioGoddess (Nov 12, 2014)

MOREGONE said:


> RadioGoddess said:
> 
> 
> > Sure!  Its the Half Moone Cruise Terminal and Event Center (I think I have that right) - its in Norfolk, VA.
> ...


I will try -- my MO is to give the cards to the bride and groom so I may have nothing to share until they send it to me (they live in TX)

I usually just ask them to send me their favorites. I'm researching lighting rentals....

Thanks!!!!


----------



## D-B-J (Nov 12, 2014)

RadioGoddess said:


> MOREGONE said:
> 
> 
> > RadioGoddess said:
> ...



Hold up. You give the client cards full of unedited and un-culled images?!  Oh my...


----------



## Designer (Nov 12, 2014)

RadioGoddess said:


> I will try -- my MO is to give the cards to the bride and groom ...



I wouldn't do that.


----------



## RadioGoddess (Nov 12, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> RadioGoddess said:
> 
> 
> > MOREGONE said:
> ...



I DO !!!!  I know that gives almost all photographers the creeps (or worse!)  Its because they aren't clients, they're family - which is why I'm in this mess to begin with !  I've shot about 15 weddings, that's why they asked. 

I think this venue probably has lighting rental, which would be more expensive than if I did it myself - but since I'm alone, I'll need the help....I'm calling them now.

Thanks !!!!!


----------



## RadioGoddess (Nov 12, 2014)

Designer said:


> RadioGoddess said:
> 
> 
> > I will try -- my MO is to give the cards to the bride and groom ...
> ...



I know --- 99% of the population wouldn't --- I may opt to send it to them so it will be waiting for them when they get back from their honeymoon.........they probably wont look at it until then anyway !


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 12, 2014)

RadioGoddess said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > RadioGoddess said:
> ...


Or they would just lose the SD cards ....
and are you shooting JPEG then I assume ?
or do they know how to process raw files ?


----------



## MOREGONE (Nov 12, 2014)

Do what you want but please please back up first lol. Just in case.

And if you shoot raw they may not even know how to open them. But sounds like you've done this before so sure you have a system


----------



## RadioGoddess (Nov 12, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> RadioGoddess said:
> 
> 
> > Designer said:
> ...


Yes - we've discussed it - they know what to do with it. If they are going directly to their honeymoon I'll keep them and send them to them when they get home.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 13, 2014)

Shoot at high iso and convert to B+W don't use flash if you are not used to it you could make a bigger mess of the shots, and don't worry it is their fault if the the photos are not good enough


----------



## RadioGoddess (Nov 13, 2014)

gsgary said:


> Shoot at high iso and convert to B+W don't use flash if you are not used to it you could make a bigger mess of the shots, and don't worry it is their fault if the the photos are not good enough



Great idea!  I'll get a chance to see it tomorrow- just in daylight. I'm going to see if I can hang around until it gets dark. Should be interesting!


----------



## gsgary (Nov 14, 2014)

RadioGoddess said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Shoot at high iso and convert to B+W don't use flash if you are not used to it you could make a bigger mess of the shots, and don't worry it is their fault if the the photos are not good enough
> ...


When you start to get too much noise in your shots  think of b+w, sometimes when I'm not  shooting my film camera I'll set iso way higher than it needs to be especially for b+w


----------



## RadioGoddess (Nov 14, 2014)

RadioGoddess said:


> Hello, fellow shutterbugs!
> I am shooting a wedding this Saturday as a favor to my cousin, and I just discovered that it will be in a round glass building that is about 4 stories tall. Since the wedding is at 5pm EST, it will be DARK!
> I am just looking for any tips anyone might have to help me get this right! I'm trying not to panic........
> Thanks, and I appreciate in advance any and all assistance !
> ...


----------



## RadioGoddess (Nov 21, 2014)

Sorry this took so long! After the wedding I was exhausted, and caught a cold from a family member. UGH! Anyway - there are multiple flash reflections from the glass, not merely one or two because the glass wall is curved - so some photos have FOUR of them! I picked out 5 from the ceremony.  They are in my album with the same "tricky lighting venue wedding" name.

Thanks to everyone who replied to my post.  I sincerely appreciate it !

RG


----------

